# New Lodge Manor, Herts, March 2012-AKA "House of Shelves"



## Landie_Man (Oct 3, 2012)

The latest report of this place on this forum prompted me to post this, I visited this in March of this year. 

All credit to Northern_Ninja on 28 days for this one.

Very little info on this site, but many things appeared to have go on here. It seems the previous owner was a mechanic, but dabbled in chemistry and biology, with the embalming fluids and letters from chemical suppliers.

It seems this place was fled in the mid 90s, though there were newspapers from the late 00s in some of the rooms. The house is full of nick nacks, though has suffered a fire at some point.

The chest freezer seems to contain food from the estimated dereliction time of 1996, it smells foul and can be smelled from most of the external of the building. AVOID IT!

Oddly, the garden was strewn with packaging for "Discover tortilla wraps" that goes for most of the upstairs of the house. There were car parts everywhere.






























































More at:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/sets/72157631679013083/


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 3, 2012)

Amazingly still very similar to when I visited recently, but yes there are a few bit that seem to have vanished. The JCB too, I never saw that.


----------



## Pen15 (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks a very interesting place. Well worth a look, nice one Landie Man !


----------



## Landie_Man (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks Mate! The JCB was round the very back


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 3, 2012)

oooh yes liking that sir...my kinda place


----------



## Lucky Pants (Oct 3, 2012)

Good report looks a interesting place thanks for posting.


----------



## Pixie_Suicide (Oct 20, 2012)

Some lovely local memories of the place here: 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150625452484067&set=o.232424763499895&type=3&theater


----------



## blobstarhh2012 (Oct 22, 2012)

very interesting with some great shots!


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Oct 22, 2012)

awesome shots, looks like a great visit to!


----------



## mrtoby (Oct 22, 2012)

pretty desperate to go here, good pics boss


----------



## Ellis (Jan 3, 2013)

Did you find out anymore about why it was left?


----------



## MrDan (Jan 3, 2013)

Shame this one no longer exists. Demoed before I got a chance.
I arrived to see the area where it once stood :'(


----------

